# Schluss mit dem Gemecker: Worüber sich Spieler nicht jedes Mal aufregen sollten



## Gast1669461003 (5. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schluss mit dem Gemecker: Worüber sich Spieler nicht jedes Mal aufregen sollten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Schluss mit dem Gemecker: Worüber sich Spieler nicht jedes Mal aufregen sollten


----------



## GenX66 (5. April 2013)

An DLCs und Microtransactions sollte man sich langsam gewöhnt haben. So lange es sich nicht um Inhalte handelt, die aus dem Hauptspiel nachträglich entnommen wurden, finde ich DLCs eine sinnvolle Ergänzung für Spieler, die von ihrem Lieblingsgame nicht genug bekommen können.

Wenn es sich um Gebrauchtspielsperren oder permanenten Onlinezwang handelt, dann geschieht das in den wenigsten Fällen, um den Spieler zu gängeln. Das Problem ist hausgemacht, denn ohne die vielern Raubkopierer wären solche Zwangsmaßnahmen gar nicht nötig.


----------



## B1nary (5. April 2013)

"Quick Time Events sind oft nervig" Check ,ja dass sind Sie...

"Hin und wieder sind sie aber Mittel zum Zweck und sofern sie gut eingesetzt und platziert sind, dann kann das Gameplay von ihnen profitieren" 
Ähhh nein ,falsch ,seh ich nur einen in einem Spiel ,war´s dass mit kaufen ,billiges mittel zum Zweck ist ein Quicktime-Event.
Man erspart sich ja soviel Scripting und "erzählt" während nebenbei der Spieler "Sich unglaublich mitgerissen fühlt".
Ich kann mir nicht erklären ,warum der mist bei mir Brechreiz auslöst.
Seit immer mehr Spiele dieses furchtbar einfallslose hilfsmittel verwenden kann man ja so gut wie keine blindkäufe mehr machen ohne enttäuscht zu werden.
Sieht man ja bei Tomb Raider.
Meckern brauche ich deswegen trotzdem nicht mehr ,aber nicht etwa weil ich ja dazu sage und resigniere ,sondern einfach kein einziges Spiel mehr kaufe dass diese totkopierte Konsolenmethodik einer Erzählungs mechanik aufweist.
Es zerstört mehr Atmosphäre als dass es Sie erschaffen würde.


----------



## Batze (5. April 2013)

Wenn ich sehe, das Firmen mich von vorne rein nur abzocken wollen, ist es mein gutes Recht auch jedes mal darüber aufzuregen.
Wenn man gar nichts sagt, passiert auch nichts.
Obwohl Firmen wie EA ist das eh egal, die machen mit uns eh was sie wollen, weil es genug Leute gibt die auf die Werbe fallen und Suggestionen rein fallen.

Momentan ist es doch so, das die DLCs eher fertig sind , um an noch mehr Geld zu kommen, als das eigentliche Spiel.
Grausam diese Entwicklung.


----------



## facopse (5. April 2013)

"Online-Aktivierung"
"[...]Hätten in der Vergangenheit nicht so viele Leute Spiele illegal kopiert oder heruntergeladen, hätten wir das Problem heute nicht.[...]"

Die Ironie an der ganzen Sache ist doch, dass dieses "Problem" nach wie vor nur die ehrlichen Käufer betrifft. Schwarzkopierer lachen sich ins Fäustchen und zocken ihre nicht bezahlten Games zeitnah zum Release ohne jegliche Online-Aktivierungen, Registrierungen usw. Und zwar völlig ohne Onlinezwang.

Ähnliches gilt für die Filmindustrie. Kauft man sich eine DVD/Blu-Ray, wird man nach dem Einlegen der Disc mit Werbung, Trailern, (Warn)Hinweisen, Logos usw. genervt, die man meist nicht einmal überspringen kann.
Bei schwarzkopierten Filmen fällt all das weg.


----------



## Batze (5. April 2013)

facopse schrieb:


> "Online-Aktivierung"
> "[...]Hätten in der Vergangenheit nicht so viele Leute Spiele illegal kopiert oder heruntergeladen, hätten wir das Problem heute nicht.[...]"



Das ist schlicht weg Blödsinn.

Damals haben wir Schallplatten weitergegeben, wurden auf MC kopiert.
Von jeder Radio Sendung wurde mitgeschnitten.
Bei Games wurden Disketten kopiert.
Filme wurden die Videos weitergegeben und  kopiert.
u.s.w.
Und niemand hat es interessiert.

Der Unterschied ist, heute wird vor allem der Dreck kopiert, und davon gibt es mehr als damals.
Und genau das regt die Firmen auf, das sie Ihren Dreck, Filme Games und am schlimmsten der Musik Müll, der alle paar Wochen erstellt wird nicht mehr so einfach an den Man/Frau bringen können.

Wenn ich mir Heute eine Sache kaufe, egal ob Film, Musik oder Game, dann überleg ich mir das ganz genau bei den Preisen.
da muss die Qualität stimmen.
Ich will nicht sagen das es damals nur Top Qualität gab, aber sie war besser, weil man gar nicht die Wege hatte Schund zu verkaufen.
Heute wird jeder Müll angeboten und auch verkauft. Dummis gibt es genug, sonst gebe es ja auch kein RTL.


----------



## shippy74 (5. April 2013)

Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht was ich von dem Artikel halten soll, so nach dem Motto,ist halt so,friss oder Stirb. Nur weil sich die Mehrzahl mit dem ganzen Müll abgefunden hat soll man das nun Tolerieren? Macht Sinn, deshalb gab es auch nie Revolutionen usw. weil jeder immer sagt; Ne du die anderen Stört das auch nicht und das ist halt jetzt so da sind wir selber Schuld.
Ich finde man sollte immer seinen Standpunkt vertreten, genauso wie die einen das Recht haben alles zu schlucken, haben andere das Recht sich jedes mal darüber aufzuregen.
In einem Punkt geb ich dem Autor hier aber Recht, jammern und dann kaufen bringt nix,entweder ich steh zu dem was ich schreibe und kaufe es dann auch nicht oder ich bin einfach ruhig.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. April 2013)

Natürlich ist die Grundaussage des Artikels nicht pauschal "findet euch einfach damit ab und seid ruhig", auch wenn mir klar ist, dass es viele direkt so interpretieren. Was anderes habe ich auch nicht erwartet. 
Natürlich darf man seine Meinung immer und überall kundtun (was anderes würden wir auch niemals fordern), aber die Frage ist auch, ob es Sinn macht, sich _jedes Mal _bei bereits etablierten Mechaniken und Features aufzuregen. Damit ist speziell Gemecker im Sinne "ich geh in jeden Thread eines Spiels, das über Steam aktiviert werden muss und konstantiere, wie Scheiße alles ist." gemeint. Das ist nämlich weder fachgerecht formuliert, noch diskussionsfördernd. Ihr versteht?


----------



## Kerusame (5. April 2013)

sry aber über die meisten themen muss man sich immer wieder aufregen... 

server-probleme beim start eines spiels? obwohls ja erst das 5te spiel in dem jahr von demjenigen puplisher ist und jedes der anderen spiele die selben probleme hatte - konnte der puplisher nicht wissen. natürlich nicht, wie denn auch? nur weil einem vorbestellungszahlen vorliegen und man auf jahrelange erfahrung zurückgreifen kann. wer hätte es ahnen können - interessanterweise all jene die es direkt betrifft, die spieler! sogar ohne auflistung der zahlen und fakten. komisch wie die welt so funktioniert.

online-aktivierung als gegenmaßnahme für schwarzkopien?
lol, man sieht doch wie gut das funktioniert, beispielsweise wenn ich schon 3 wochen vor release die schwarzkopie von CoD spielen kann. man könnte sich doch auch das geld für diese entwicklung sparen, den ehrlichen kunden den kauf damit erleichtern und auf die angeblichen umsatzeinbusen schei**en... immerhin ist nicht jeder schwarzkopierer ein potenzieller käufer(!!!!!!) und somit ist die dunkelziffer nur eine annahme. von leuten die etwas annehmen sagt man im übrigen dass sie nu**en sind. wie treffend.

aufgezwungene multiplayer - nein nein, wir verwenden keine ressourcen des hauptspiels dafür. unser multiplayerteam könnte zwar eigentlich am hauptspiel mitarbeiten, was eventuell zu mehr umfang, besserer umsetzung etc. führen könnte - aber es war doch von anfang an nicht beabsichtigt euch ein wirklich großartiges spiel zu liefern. lieber ein halbwegs gutes mit multiplayer, weil mutliplayer ja "in" ist...

spieler beschweren sich prinzipiell nur, wenn es etwas gibt worüber man sich beschweren kann/muss. es hat noch keiner gesagt: "woa EA, echt mal jetzt das letzte sim city hatte viel zu viel umfang für sein geld, macht doch mal kleiner." oder: "verdammt jetzt kann ich schon wieder spielen ohne dass ich online bin, wer will denn sowas?"



man sollte sich mal fragen, warum müssen spieleschmieden immer mehr umsatz generieren? selbst wenn ihre ausgaben am selben level bleiben muss der umsatz um xy% steigen - sonst hat man ja keinen gewinn gemacht. also zumindest keinen gewinn der über dem letzten gewinn liegt, das wäre doch fatal. zusätzliche server zum start? und 500$/tag mehrkosten haben? das können sich puplisher die 80mio$ gewinn mit einem einzigen spiel machen natürlich nicht leisten... ich bitte euch, das würde den gewinn viel zu stark schmälern...

aber gut, bleiben wir fair, so läufts nunmal heutzutage - in jeder branche. die autoindustrie weint weil sie heuer nur ein umsatzplus von 10% gegenüber dem vorjahr gemacht hat. die elektronikbranche bricht fast zusammen weil apple den gewinn gegenüber dem letzten jahr nur um 17% steigern konnte. fatal, immerhin dachte man doch dass die steigerung zwischen 50% und 73% liegt. und die bänker weinen weil man sie plötzlich für risiken haftbar machen will. dafür haben sie sich nicht gemeldet, immerhin wollen sie mit geld um sich werfen ohne sich gedanken darüber zu machen wem das geld gehört oder ob da ein gewinn raus schaut. ach und die politiker brauchen unbedingt mehr lohn, pro jahr ein gehalt welches arbeiter in ihrem ganzen leben bekommen ist ja auch viel zu wenig. gott sei dank muss man wenigstens seine 3 firmenautos, den firmenjet und die vielen firmenessen abends im puff um die ecke nicht selbst bezahlen und kann sie noch von der steuer absetzen, sonst wären die reichen ja alle plötzlich arm... tschuldigung, weniger reich.

edit: @dsr159 sollte natürlich nicht gegen dich oder den artikel gewertet werden, aber man muss solche themen einfach ansprechen sonst fallen sie irgendwann unter den tisch und alle akzeptieren diese schweinereien. als ob man nun einfach akzeptieren muss dass politiker korrupt sind, nach dem motto - shit happens, selbst schuld wenn ihr die anderen nicht bescheisst


----------



## Flo66R6 (5. April 2013)

facopse schrieb:


> "Online-Aktivierung"
> "[...]Hätten in der Vergangenheit nicht so viele Leute Spiele illegal kopiert oder heruntergeladen, hätten wir das Problem heute nicht.[...]"
> 
> Die Ironie an der ganzen Sache ist doch, dass dieses "Problem" nach wie vor nur die ehrlichen Käufer betrifft. Schwarzkopierer lachen sich ins Fäustchen und zocken ihre nicht bezahlten Games zeitnah zum Release ohne jegliche Online-Aktivierungen, Registrierungen usw. Und zwar völlig ohne Onlinezwang.


 
Genau das ist eben der Punkt. OnlineAktivierung hat wohl kaum etwas mit dem Kampf gegen illegale Kopien zu tun. Maximal kann damit der Crack vor Release verhindert werden (wie es Steam ja beispielsweise recht erfolgreich betreibt). Nach dem Release gibt es doch in nahezu 100% der Spiele zeitnah funktionierende Kekse. Da nützt eine Online Aktivierung bei zig Accounts auch nicht weiter.

Zu den QT Events muss ich sagen dass mir sicherlich nichts fehlen würde wenn es sie nicht gäbe. Es gibt aber tatsächlich Spiele bei denen sie TEILWEISE gut integriert sind. Ich habe gerade gestern Abend Dead Space 2 durchgespielt und dort gibt es einige dynamische QT Events die sich gut in das Spiel einfügen. Allerdings gibt es im krassen Gegensatz dazu auch QT Event im Spiel die erstens nervtötend sind und obendrein auch noch fehlerhaft (das Drücken der "E" Taste wird dann oft nicht erkannt. Bei mir musste ich in diesen Sequenzen die Grafik auf "Very Low", die Auflösung auf 640x480@75Hz stellen und Vsync deaktivieren. Erst dann waren die Events lösbar...).

In TombRaider finde ich die QT Events zum Beispiel wirklich durchweg zum 

DLC's sind so eine Sache. Ich habe gerade diese Woche mal wieder Dragon Age Origins herausgekramt. Die verfügbaren DLC's kosten zusammengenommen deutlich mehr als das ursprüngliche Spiel zum Release und bieten wohl bis auf "Awakening" nur relativ wenig Inhalt. Das finde ich persönlich echt eine üble Masche vor allem weil sie im Spiel teilweise auch noch ziemlich agressiv beworben werden. Nach dem Motto "du willst zum Soldatenhügel (der vorher in einem Dialog ausführlich erwähnt wurde)? Dann kaufe einfach den DLC im Onlineshop.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## shippy74 (5. April 2013)

Klar versteh ich das, zumindest denke ich das ich es verstehe. Das man immer was ändern kann hat wohl Ubisoft am besten gezeigt, Da kannst du jetzt den Allways On suchen gehen und man kann für jedes Spiel die Patches wieder manuell laden. Hier hat sich der Shitstorm sowie der Verzicht zum poitiven für den Verbraucher gewendet. Zum Thema DLC, nicht jedes DLC ist schlecht ,ich hab auch insgesammt 3 Gekauft. Aber wenn vor dem erscheinen eines Spiels schon 256 DLC angekündigt werden, ja da fragt man sich doch zurecht ob da was nicht im Argen liegt. BL2 kaufe ich mir immer noch nicht weil da immer noch ne Flut an DLC kommt und ich langsam das Gefühl hab das es sich um kein Spiel mehr handelt sondern um nen Baukasten.
Vieles mag wohl daran liegen wie es "verkauft" wird und wie man es dem Kunden unter die Nase reibt. Dann kommt hinzu das man Dinge die früher nie ein Problem darstellten plötzlich weg lässt. Beispiel EA: Konnte man früher größere Patches Manuell laden und sein Spiel so aktuell halten auch wenn man nicht die Leitung dafür hatte, geht seid Origin nix mehr, schlimm genug das man sich immer anmelden muß aber noch schlimmer das vorausgesetzt wird das jeder immer Internet und die passende Traffic dazu hat. Genau das ist es was sehr viel ausmacht. Alles wird Teurer dem Kunden wird immer mehr zugemutet,was man noch Tolerieren könnte wenn wenigstens der Service noch stimmen würde. 
Solange sich da nichts mehr ändert werde ich immer gegen Steam und Origin schreiben,nicht weil es Spaß macht sondern weil sie in meinen Augen absolut Kunden unfreundlich sind, Steam war ja schon immer so aber was EA hier abzieht geht echt nicht.
Genau das ist auch der Grund warum es immer öfter Probleme gibt wie bei Sim City, da werden 3 Mio schon vorher verkauft,aber auch dafür zu soorgen das die 3 Mio am ersten Tag bzw Wochenende Spielen können hält man nicht für nötig, klar wenn man wochenlang wartet dann behebt sich das problem von selber, wozu kauft man dann aber ein Spiel oder bestellt es vor?? Immer diese Argumente: Ja Alle wollen halt spielen, deshalb kann sowas vorkommen,lasse ich echt nicht gelten, wenn ich als Hersteller sowas einbaue und gewisse Zahlen hab was Vorbestellungen anbelangt muß ich auch die Kapazitäten dafür bereitstellen. Bei Spielen wird das alles immer verharmlost, würde man das hier genauso sehen wie mit andern Produkten müsste man EA und Co mal richtig bestrafen oder ihnen ein Verkaufsverbot aufs Auge drücken.

Zusammengefasst: Meiner Meinung nach gibts noch zu wenig Shitstorm und leider auch zu wenig Leute denen das NICHT alles egal ist.

Noch ne Frage an DSR159 dann sag mir bitte mal wo genau der Vorteil für mich liegt wenn ich mir ein Spiel im Laden kaufe das auf CD oder DVD ist und das Steam hat. Oder was mir Steam denn jetzt genau bringt? Ich Spiel so gut wie nur SP und kaufe auch nichts Digital und konnte bis jetzt noch keinen Vorteil finden,aber kann dir nen Handfesten NACHTEIL hier aufschreiben und das ist NICHT die Aktivierung die geht mir am Hintern vorbei,auch das ich das Spiel nicht mehr verkaufen kann juckt nicht wirklich.


----------



## Wowillusch (5. April 2013)

Stimme ich überall zu, bis auf die DLC Sache. Unnötige DLCs ignorieren ist schön und gut, aber ein halb fertiges viel zu kurzes Spiel vorgesetzt bekommen und den Rest nochmal als "DLC" kaufen zu müssen ist eine Sauerei die schon viel zu oft vorkommt und noch viel öfter vorkommen wird.


----------



## JerrY1992 (5. April 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> sry aber über die meisten themen muss man sich immer wieder aufregen...
> 
> server-probleme beim start eines spiels? obwohls ja erst das 5te spiel in dem jahr von demjenigen puplisher ist und jedes der anderen spiele die selben probleme hatte - konnte der puplisher nicht wissen. natürlich nicht, wie denn auch? nur weil einem vorbestellungszahlen vorliegen und man auf jahrelange erfahrung zurückgreifen kann. wer hätte es ahnen können - interessanterweise all jene die es direkt betrifft, die spieler! sogar ohne auflistung der zahlen und fakten. komisch wie die welt so funktioniert.
> 
> ...


 

seh ich genauso, auch großer fail das thema so zu nennen, es sollte eher heißen "Dinge die sich ändern müssen" oder so. Was soll mir dieses Thema sagen, Fresse halten und hinnehmen was uns hin geschmissen wird, für teures Geld? PC Games sollte sowas auch eher kritisch sehen und sowas stark in die Bewertung einnehmen. Sieht so aus als ob ihr auf der Seite der Spieleentwickler/Publisher stellt und uns jetzt auch noch vorhalten wollt, dass der meiste Müll doch angeblich cool ist.

Falls das ganze ironisch gemeint ist nehme ich meine aussage natürlich zurück.

PS: Wer sich diese beschissenen quick time events ausgedacht hat gehört verprügelt.


----------



## DerBloP (5. April 2013)

Ich sollte auch aufhören zu meckern zB über Grid2 wie ich in einem Post zu Grid2 wo Haswell in verbindung zu Grid2 gebracht wurde....NICHT!

Alles in allem ziemlicher unfug, solche Threads^^


----------



## Enisra (5. April 2013)

JerrY1992 schrieb:


> PS: Wer sich diese beschissenen quick time events ausgedacht hat gehört verprügelt.


 
Naja, aber ich glaube das viele Leute lieber erster mal ein Shenmue 3 haben wollen und erst dann Yu Suzuki zum Abschuss frei gegeben wird

Aber ich hätte noch einen Punkt:
Wertungen
Ein Thema wo viele Haterkiddys immer noch in den Blödsinnsmodus verfallen und sich Kappes mit "abhängigkeit von Werbetreiben" zurecht spinnen, obwohl im Heft easy nachlesen kannst, dass die, deren Spiele eine gute Wertung bekommen haben garkeine Werbung geschaltet haben und wenn man Werbeanzeigen hat das auch nichts nutzt


----------



## USA911 (5. April 2013)

Ich denke mal, das das Problem hier nicht bei der ständigen und wiederholenden Kritik liegt, sondern ganz klar an der Art und Weise. Es wird oft nur deformiert, ohne das eine eigene Begründung der "Kritik" dabei ist. Und das andere Problem ist, das die Antworten auf einen verfassten Beitrag oft dann mit einem persönlichen Angriff enden und eine generalisierung des Themas, der Kritik vorgeworfen werden, ohne das der Antwortende wissen kann, wie derjenige das ganjze Thema sieht (meistens wird ja nur über ein gewisse Firma / Spiel, gesprochen).

Es muß sich einfach jeder vorstellen, das was er schreibt,in einer Diskussionsrunde anderen ins Gesicht sagt und somit würd das Niveau der Diskussion angehoben werden, allerdings versteht man teilweise auch Kritik an einem verfassten Artikel als persönlichen Angriff, obwol das gar nicht der Fall ist. Das was heute als "Ausscheidungs Sturm" gibt, gab es früher bestimmt auch. Undzwar als Leserbriefe oder direkte Beschwerde an den Hersteller, nur da ist es nicht öffentlich geworden, wieviele Beschwerden es gab/gibt. Denn a) die Leserbriefe, des gleichen Themas, braucht man nicht 30x in eine Zeitschrift abdrucken und b) will auch kein Leser 30x das gleiche Lesen. c) Die Firmen haben nie veröffentlicht, wieviele Beschwerden denn tagtäglich eingehen.
Daher der Eindruck, das das ein hobby geworden ist. (Liebe PC-Games sagt dochmal, wieviel Kritik, Beschwerdebriefe damals ins Haus kahmen, wäre interesant zu vergleichen wie sich das Kritikverhalten entwickelt hat)
Auch ist es heute einfacher und mit viel weniger Aufwand (und "Kosten") möglich Kritik zu schreiben und man sieht und ist sich sicher das irgendwer (auch wenn es nicht derjenige ist der Angeschrieben wurde) es liest. 

Ebenso sind die Gründe der Hersteller sehr unterschiedlich, wie sie auf Kritik reagieren.
Zum großen Teil, gibt es kein Feedback, keine Antworten, keine Ansagen wie lange was dauern wird. Da fehlt die Transparenz und das verärgert sehr stark die Leute, was wiederum veranlast zu schimpfen und das Thema aufzublähen oder auch beleidigend dem Unternehmen gegenüber zu werden.

Ebenso gibt es nie eine Begründung, warum ein Unternehmen zum Beispiel den Vorverkauf betreibt. Wenn sie sagen "um Aufmerksamkeit zu eregen" dann würde das doch keine Negativ sehen, im gegenteil, die Glaubwürdigkeit des Unternehmens würde steigen, ohne Negative konsequenzen für das Unternehmen.
Nur warum sollte ich das VVK unterstützen, wenn ich nicht weiß was die Firma mit meinem Geld macht, ohne das ich eine Gegenleistung bekomme (vorallem bei Onlineinhalten, wo es kein Umtauschrecht gibt). BEi Theatertickets im VVK, weiß ich zmindest, wann ich die gegenleistung bekommen, bei Spielen gibt es oft kein Releasetermin, wenn der VVK startet.

Ich denke das sind zum Teil die Gründe warum Online-Kritik oft ausartet bzw. negativ gesehen wird.

Zu dem eigentlich Aufruf, zu den einzelnen Kritiken nun meine Meinungen:


DLC:
Transparenz fehlt!!! Warum kommt das DLC 2 Monate nach erscheinung direkt? Vermutung Bereicherung des Unternehmens und beabsichtigte nicht implementierung ins Hauptspiel und somit das Spiel künstlich verkleinert. Beispiel: SimCity Städtepacket. Kam mit Release, warum nicht direkt mit einbinden, ist ja nicht viel was es da gibt.
Auslöser: Ganz klare einteilung der Käufer in Schichten. Die mit viel Geld bekommen den ganzen Genuß, die mit weniger nicht. Somit wird ein negatives Bild sugeriert.

Ebenso ist das Preisleistung Niveau sehr schwach von DLC´s was man teilweise nicht erkennt, was und wieviel enthalten ist (Bsp.: Verpackungsbeschreibung Neue Karten, Fahrzeuge, Waffen. Ergebniss nach Instelation: 2 Karten, 3 Fahrzeuge, 5 Waffen.)
Weil man mit mehr rechnet für den Preis. Selten wird die genaue Zahl angegeben.

VVK (Kritik und Meinung ja schon oben):
Beispiel BF4: Wenn ich mehr zahle bekomme ich Hauptspiel, Erweiterung, Bonusinhalt) Hauptspiel und Erweiterung gibt es auch bei der Normal VVK-Version. Aber was ist der Bonusinhalt, rechtfertigt dieser, den ich nicht kenne, den Mehrpreis? Was erhalte ich? Lässt nur fragen offen und keine Aussagen, wo ich entscheiden kann, finde ich gut oder nicht. Das hinterlässt eine negatives Bild auf den VVK.


Onlineregistrierung:
Finde ich in Ordnung, wenn es eine Registrierung ist. Aber oft, wird bei der Registrierung noch Spielinhalte gedownloaded. Wenn ich ein Spiel auf einem Datenträger kaufe, dann soll da auch der ganze Inhalt (Patches können nicht drauf sein) haben und vom Träger instalieren ohne das ich dafür online noch zig Daten downloaden muß. Denn ich will und kaufe hauptsächlich auch nur Datenträger, damit ich das Spiel auch instalieren kann, wenn ich gerade keine Internetverbindung zur verfügung habe.


Onlinezwang:
Multiplayer habe ich verständnis für, aber nicht wenn ich Singleplayer spielen möchte. Warum soll ich, muß ich online sein, wenn ich für mich alleine bleiben möchte? 
Und vorallem die Argumente der Publisher sind, wenn es welche gibt, sehr allgemein und wenig aussagekräftig. Das hinterlässt ein absolutes Negatives Bild. Beispiel SimCity.
Soll ein reines Multiplayerspiel sein, aber wurde nie so angekündigt, bzw. steht es ja noch nichtmal in der Produktbeschreibung, dadurch hat man das Gefühl, der Geheimnisskrämerei.

Serverprobleme:

Darf nicht sein!!! Denn ich habe ein Produkt gekauft, von dem ich erwarte, das es funktioniert! Auch Neuwagen können einen defekt haben, aber der Unterschied ist, da trifft es einzelne, hier trifft es alle.
Ebenso, die Aussagen im Vorfeld der Publisher "Es wird zu keinen Problemen kommen, wir sind vorbereitet", zack ist es in die Hose gegangen. Wenn ich nicht 100% garantieren kann, das es funktioniert, dann treffe ich so eine Aussage nicht sondern sage: "Es könnte zu Serverproblemen kommen, aber wir geben unser Bestes das es Reibungslos funktioniert".
Ganz problematisch, wenn das Spiel in einem anderen Land früher online geht, es zu Serverprobleme kommt und genau die gleichen Probleme Wochen später in anderen Ländern auch auftreten. Das darf erst recht nicht passieren, da der Eindruck entsteht, es wurde nichts gemacht, das Unternehmen hat nichts gelernt, der Kunde ist egal.

Ebenso das es keine Aussagen gibt, was das Problem ist, wie lange damit gerechnet wird das Problem in den griff zubekommen. Und das es keine Zeitnahen updates gibt, wie die Problemlösung voranschreitet.
Beispiel BF3: Man startet das Spiel, kann nicht spielen. schaut im Battlelog auf News, da steht nichts. Es gibt kein direkten Link zu den Seite zu den Originseiten, wo die Serverstatus steht. Man benutzt Suchmaschinen und findet die Seite um dann festzustellen: PS3 und 360 laufen. Mh komisch warum PC, was ist da los? Man geht ins Forum, findet keine Aussage des Herstellers, was gerade los ist und wie lange man warten muß.
Ebenso, bei Angekündigten Wartungsarbeiten. Die ankündigung muß man teilweise erst in Foren, bzw. anderen Seiten suchen. Warum nicht eine Meldung, da wo ich es direkt sehe, wenn ich das Spiel starte?
Wenn es heißt Serverdown bis 11 Uhr, dann sollten sie um 11 auch wieder online sein. Logisch ist, das es zu komplikationen kommen kann, bzw, es wird festgestellt, das der Fehler doch erheblicher ist als angenommen. Aber warum gibt es dann nicht um 10:30 oder um 11 Uhr ein Statusupdate, das man damit rechnet das es noch ca. xy Minuten / Stunden dauern wird.
Dann würden die Kunden nicht alleine gelassen und hätten nicht das große ? über dem Kopf. Denn teilweise, gerade bei Onlinespielen verabredet man sich zum Spielen, richtet sich Zeit ein, wo man kann und sitzt dann vor dem PC und kann die Zeit nicht nutzen, weil nichts funktioniert und nicht informiert wird. Denn jede Person, die ein geregeltes Leben bestreitet, nutzt bewusst oder unbewusst ein Zeitmanagment. Ich z.B. Habe feste Termine, möchte aber auch meinem Hobby nachgehen und plane dafür Zeit ein, wenn man dann dem Hobby nicht nachgehen kann, weil es nicht funktioniert ist es eine enttäuschung.

Quick-Time:
Teilweise sehr nervig und ärgerlich, wenn es unpassend passiert. Bsp. BF3 (Ich weiß das es der erste Singleplayer ist, bei einem eigentlich reinen Multispiel) Hier kommt ein Schnelldrück ereigniss nach dem anderen und das bei einem sehr kleinen Singleplayer (innerhalb 1-2 Stunden durch) und dann ständig. Klar versuch den Spieler einzubinden in die Filmsequenz, aber hätte man dafür nicht besser ein Level einbauenkönnen (Beispiel, die Flucht am Ende aus dem Verhörraum um in den Zug zukommen. Hätte man auch wunderbar spielen lassen können: Quicktime-Event mit der Wache, dann muß man selber durchs Gebäude zum Fenster, selber zum Zug springen und selber über die Brüstungspringen und zwar ohe Druckanzeige um auf den Zug zulanden. Wenn ich scheiter und den falschen Moment benutze, dann will ich daneben springen und nicht stehen und die Meldung bekommen gescheitert. Schließlich kann man ja im richtigen Spiel auch über Hüfthohe Brüstungen/Zäune springen.
Hier ist der Eindruck entstanden, das ganze in die länge zu ziehen, vorallem habe ich das Problem, ich genieße Filmsequenzen lehne mich zurück, lasse die geschichte auf mich wirken. Trinke ein Schluck beim anschauen oder Rauche dann eine Zigarette, aber aufeinmal muß ich nach 2 Minuten eine Taste drücken, ähh, ich  bin nicht bereit, also alles nochmal, wieder 2min Video schauen (stört nicht bei spannender Geschichte, wo man auf andere einzelheiten achten kann, aber nicht bei so einer Seichten Gschichte die weder hand noch Fuß hat) und vorallem, weiß ich ja welche Taste ich dann drücken muß, warum nicht varieren bei den Tasten? Damit abwechslung und "spannung" / bleibt und man auch beim 3 mal durchspielen Konzentriert bleiben muß.


Sammelaufgaben:
Kann gerne auch ab und an in Hauptmissionen vorkommen, aber nicht ständig, das sollte dann der Freiwiligkeit des Spieler obliegen, ob er es machen möchte oder nicht, aber bitte wenn ich schon viel Sammeln soll, dann auch mit einer Belohnung, wie bei GTA zum Beispiel, denn wenn ich mir schon die Mühe mache, dann bitte gebt mir was.
Schließlich sollte Einsatz und Engagemont auch Belohnt werden und nicht die Faulheit^^


O Gott, nicht noch ein Ego-Shooter:
Das ist geschmack und sollte jedemselber überlassen sein, was er davonhält oder nicht. Da braucht man nicht zu dikutieren, denn über Geschmack kann man nur Streiten. Denn auch im Fernsehen (Serien), Bücher, Zeitschriften artikel, gibt es wiederholungen und zig neuauflagen eines Genre.
Na wieviele " Ich mach mich im Fernsehen zum Deppen" Serien gibt es inzwischen? Für mich zuviele, für andere genau die richtige Anzahl und der Dritte möchte am liebsten nur das Format sehen!!!!

Zombies:
Siehe "O Gott..."
Ist ja auch jedem überlassen, ich stehe nicht so auf Zombies aber z.B. DayZ mag ich, denn a) Professionel gemacht, b) Kostenlos (gezahlt hätte ich dafür nie).
Das ist eine Frage der Mods und wer von den "Hobbyentwicklern / -programieren" (Hobby nicht negativ gemeint, da es auch profesionelle arbeiten sein können. Hobby als Synonym für unbezahlt) erstellt werden, und da ist denen überklassen, was sie gerne machen möchten, man sollte das eher positiv sehen, denn es macht sich wenigstens jemand die Mühe, auch wenn es nicht meinen Geschmack trifft!


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. April 2013)

Aktuell regt mich das ganze Gezeter rund um die PS4 auf, vor allem das das aus dem PC-Lager kommt. Zu dem gehöre ich eigentlich ja auch, aber manchmal muss ich gestehen, schäme ich mich dafür 
Siehe aktuell die Kommentare von einigen Leuten unter dem "Die PS4 ist ein echter Gaming-PC" Thema.


----------



## BenGee (5. April 2013)

Also mal ganz ehrlich ich finde diesen Artikel absolut lächerlich.

Ich meine wenn es einen stört warum sollte man sich nicht dazu äussern. 
Wären die sachen so toll gäbs wohl keine probleme und niemand würde was sagen. 

Und mal ehrlich in kaum einer Industrie ist der Kunde so gearscht wie in der Spieleindustrie. Es gibt kaum Rechte für Spieler und wir müssen alles als gegeben hinnehmen, was sich irgendein Typ ausgedacht hat. Ich könnte heute noch nichtmal aus Protest ein Spiel zurück geben weil es an mich gebunden ist. Das hat schon eher was von einer Diktatur. Kauf oder auf dich ist gesc****en.

Ich glaube deswegen wehren sich auch viele Spieler nicht.

Man sollte echt mal einen Weltweiten Zockerverband ins lebenrufen. Menschen die nicht einfach von Puplishern ignoriert werden oder deren meinung man einfach löschen kann. Etwas mit dem man auch sehr viele Menschen erreicht. Denn nicht jeder macht sich die mühe in Foren was zu schreiben. Und so kann ich mir echt vorstellen das es genug leute gibt die es stört aber die sich einfach machtlos fühlen und das wiederum dann einfach als gegeben hinnehmen. 

XD ach das ist ein Thema da kann ich mich sehr gut aufregen. Aber es ist halt einfach so. XD Games sind wie Drogen und die Puplisher wie Dealer.
Und wir sind einfach nur Junkies die gerne High werden würden und dafür so ziemlich alles in kauf nehmen, hauptsache wir bekommen das was wir brauchen und ob das jetzt das beste Zeug ist, ist uns eigentlich egal XD


----------



## Schalkmund (5. April 2013)

> *DLC *ist heutzutage etwas, mit dem sich alle Spieler arrangieren müssen.


So pauschal sollte man das nicht sagen, bei irgendwelchen Nippes-DLCs ist es ja ok, die muss man nicht haben. Aber DLCs die storyrelevant sind, sprich durch die, die Geschichte des Hauptspiels geändert wird und der Nachfolger dieses Wissen voraussetzt, sind echt unter aller Sau. Denn wenn man den vollen Preis für ein Spiel bezahlt sollte man wenigstens eine vollständige Handlung erwarten können.



> *Online-Aktivierung* ist heutzutage Standard am PC. Hätten  in der Vergangenheit nicht so viele Leute Spiele illegal kopiert oder  heruntergeladen, hätten wir das Problem heute nicht.


Stimmt, denn wie wir heute wissen ist Online-Aktivierung ja ein absolut wirksamer Schutz gegen Raubkopien.
Trololololol



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordCrash (5. April 2013)

Selten einen so bescheuerten Artikel gelesen, sorry. Ganz dicker Daumen runter..... 

Im Mittelalter hat man die feudale Ständeherrschaft auch als gottgegebens Konstrukt verkauft. War es etwa falsch dagegen zu protestieren, nur weil es (fast) alle Länder in Europa so gemacht haben? Wird etwas besser, nur weil es "Standard" ist?

Sind wir wirklich schon so weit, dass wir jetzt schon von der Presse (da gehört ihr ja auch irgendwie dazu) dazu aufgefordert werden, unsere Klappe zu halten und alles zu schlucken, was uns vorgesetzt wird?

Ist es heutzutage "politisch unkorrekt" noch seine Meinung frei zu äußern?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. April 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Sind wir wirklich schon so weit, dass wir jetzt schon von der Presse (da gehört ihr ja auch irgendwie dazu) dazu aufgefordert werden, unsere Klappe zu halten und alles zu schlucken, was uns vorgesetzt wird?
> 
> Ist es heutzutage "politisch unkorrekt" noch seine Meinung frei zu äußern?


 
Das ist jetzt wieder so dick aufgetragen, dass ich mich nochmal wiederholen muss. 

Die Grundaussage des Artikels ist *NICHT* "findet euch einfach damit ab und seid ruhig", sondern stellt lediglich die Frage, ob es nötig ist, sich ständig über die selben Dinge aufzuregen, von denen einige nun mal auch wirklich Kleinigkeiten sind, die sich nicht ändern werden. Jeder darf seine Meinung (so oft) sagen, wie er will. Ob es was bringt, ist eine andere Frage. Aber bitte, seht das doch nicht immer so eng.


----------



## PsyMagician (5. April 2013)

Sich über solche "Kleinigkeiten" aufzuregen und sich öffentlich zu äussern ist oft leider die einzige Möglichkeit mal Feedback (ansatzweise) effektiv los zu werden. Sicher kann man auch ne Mail oder nen Brief an das jeweilige Unternehmen verfassen, doch ich denke das bewirkt noch viel weniger. Das funktioniert leider nur mit öffentlichen Druck (Wenn überhaupt)

Es ist eigentlich traurig, daß die Industrie (oder zumindest ein maßgebender Teil, ausnahmen bestätigen bekanntlich die Regel)  kein Interesse an Feedbacks und den Meinungen seiner Kundschaft hat.  

Da bleibt einem nur hartnäckig bleiben und weiter meckern, oder im extrem Fall kompletter Boykott.

Aber klein beigeben und alles so hin zu nehmen ist nützt sicher keinem was, ausser der Industrie.


----------



## USA911 (5. April 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> "findet euch einfach damit ab und seid ruhig"


 
Diese Meinung werden aber von der Spieleindustrie gefördert, in dem es nie Feedbacks, Antworten, etc... gibt.


Beispiel Fußballmanager 13. Es gibt ein Forum, aber das interesiert EA / Bright Future nicht.

Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich die kritik geäussert habe, das das Verhalten der Gegnerischen TRainer ein schmarrn ist und da das Spiel 3D verhindert. (gegner hat zuwenige Spieler im Kader, da ein Teil in der 2. Mannschaft ist).

Warum wird das nicht geändert? Warum gibt es auf Kritik kein Feedback?

Ist es als Kunde, der ein Produkt hat, was nicht zu 100% Funktionsfähig ist, nicht den Anspruch in Erfahrung zubekommen, warum das so ist und warum nichts gemacht wird? Kein "Sorry, ist in Bearbeitung" oder "Wird mit dem nächsten Patch behoben" oder "Leider momentan nicht lösbar" (wobei da ja zugegeben werden muß, das sie versprochenes nicht halten, und die Industrie gibt selten ihre Schuld zu, obwohl es richtig wäre).
Und ich als Kunde, bin der Depp, weil ich weder Regress, noch das Produkt zurück geben kann. Wenn ich mir ein Autokaufe, da die Sitzheizungen nicht funktionieren und das nach Reperaturen (hier Patches) nicht gelöst ist, habe ich ein anrecht auf Preisnachlass!

Aber nein, der Kunde wird von der Spieleindustrie für "Dumm" verkauft, bzw. soll es hinnehmen. Da ist keine Transparenz, keine Komunikation, keine Informationen, geschweige denn Service gibt!

Andere Sache ist die Serverabschaltung von Spielen. (Bei EA Sporttittel spätestens nach 2-3 Jahre). Aber auf dem Produkt, das ich gekauft habe steht nichts drin von wegen, nur solange auf den Servern Spielbar.
Ist das gleiche als wenn ein Autohersteller, ein Fahrzeug nach 2 Jahren aus dem Programm nimmt und dann sagt "Nö wir reparieren nichts und gibt auch keine Teile mehr für das Auto. Ach es steht evtl. in den AGB, aber die bekommt man erst bei Instelation zu Gesicht oder muß lange Suchen bis man was findet (falls man sie findet). Und sobald das Produkt geöffnet ist, kann ich es nicht zurück geben. 

Hier mal ein kleiner Auszug aus der SimCity AGB und was von dem Kunden, der sich vorherinformieren möchte abgefordert wird:

" Die Lizenz beginnt mit dem Akzeptieren dieses Vertrages und endet 


(i) wenn Sie die Software löschen, oder


(ii) 
wenn Ihr Abonnement der Software gekündigt oder beendet wird oder ausläuft,


(iii) wenn EA den Betrieb oder die Unterstützung der Software einstellt, wobei EA sie 
hierüber  rechtzeit
ig  informieren  und  Ihre  Interessen  angemessen  berücksichtigen 
wird; oder


(iv) wenn EA diesen Vertrag nach Ziff. 4 kündigt,


je nachdem, welches der vorstehenden Ereignisse zuerst eintritt."

Das heißt (übertrieben) wenn ich Genug verdient habe, schalte ich ab, egal was die Nutzerzahlen sagen! (Rein nur ein Bsp.)

Aber das schlimmere ist das:
"Die PC Version dieser Software verwendet eine Origin-Online-Aktivierungals  technische  Vorkehrung  zum  Schutz  von  Inhalten
.  Die 
Software   muss   authentifiziert   werden,   bevor   Sie   sie   nutzen   können.   Für   die 
Authentifizierung  sind  ein  EA-/Origin-Konto  einschließlich  der

Annahme der  EA-Online-Nutzungsbedingungen    und 
der    Datenschutzrichtlinie    (verfügbar    unter 
www.ea.com/de
/1/dokumente
),  die  Installation  der  Origin-Client-Anwendung  (siehe

www.origin.com/de
),       die       Annahme       des       Origin—Software-Endbenutzer-
Lizenzvertrags (abrufb
ar unter Datenschutzbestimmungen, Verkaufsbedingungen, Nutzungsbedingungen und EULAs)...

(Quelle: http://eacom.s3.amazonaws.com/SimCity_DE_EULA_10_16_2012_DE.pdf)

Mir geht es darum: Ich will die AGB für SimCity (habe als Beispiel noch kei EA-Produkt) muß aber auf 3 Internetseiten mir die AGB durchlesen um dann entscheiden zukönnen mache ich das oder mache ich das nicht. Sobald es erworben ist, ist es zuspät.
Daran sieht man ja, was für ein Interesse es an Transparenz und Kommunikation und Service dem Kundengegenüber an den Tag gelegt wird. Warum ist das nicht in AGB des Spieles schon mit drin, schließlich muß ich ja alle 3 AGBs annehmen, denn wenn ich eine nicht akzeptiere, dann ist das Produkt für die Katz egal, wie gut oder dringend man es möchte/ braucht.
Und warum gibt es keinen Leitfaden der Firmen, die das erklären in einem Deutsch das es auch der Nichtstudierte / Materienfremde versteht?

Das ganze ist ein Beispiel, wie sich das Geschäftsgebahren wie ein Roterfaden durvch alles zieht. Und das schlimme ist, da sind alle Firmen gleich, sprich bin ich nicht einverstanden, dann kann ich kein Videospiel kaufen!

Wann fangen die Firmen an mit ihren Kunden zu komunizieren? Wenn das geschieht, wird auch die Kritik und deren ständigen wiederholungen drastisch zurück gehen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. April 2013)

Vielleicht ist es auch einfach nicht klar genug im Artikel ausgedrückt, aber seht es mehr als "Trinkt lieber einen Tee und passt auf euren Blutdruck auf" statt "Klappe zu, deine Meinung ist unwichtig".

Wenn man mal von Online-Aktivierung absieht, sind Dinge wie QTE's eben nichts, worüber man sich ernsthaft aufregen müsste, was aber dennoch viele Spieler tun. Und zwar nicht in der Form, als dass sie es einfach als Kritikpunkt bezeichnen, wenn es wirklich schlecht gemacht ist, sondern unkonstruktiv formulierte Hasstiraden abgeben.

Über Dinge wie Kopierschutz und so weiter darf man sich natürlich streiten und wer sich nicht nur durch die Bilder geklickt, sondern auch den Text gelesen hat, der hat auch festgestellt, dass ich anhand des *Beispiels von Sim City* geschrieben habe, dass es oftmals auch nötig ist, sich zu beschweren. 

Dennoch bleib ich bei der Aussage, manche sollten es einfach mal etwas lockerer sehen. Sich ruhig beschweren und natürlich ihre Meinung sagen, aber es nicht übertreiben und jedes Mal bei jeder Gelegenheit in jedem Forum einen Shitstorm zu entfachen, der allein aufgrund der Formulierung der Kritik rein gar nichts bringt. 

Mir ist natürlich auch klar, dass manche da rote Tücher vor ihren Augen sehen, wenn nur das Wort "Online-Aktivierung" fällt und dann prinzipiell abschalten. Was natürlich auch ihr gutes Recht ist, aber wenn man kritisiert, dann sollte man auch die andere Seite, die sich nicht daran stört, tolerieren und ihre Argumente anhören. Und DAS ist etwas, zu dem kaum jemand in der Lage ist. Und nein, ich spreche nicht unbedingt von euch, die ihr hier in dem Thread gepostet habt. Kein Grund zur Aufregung. 

In dem Sinne, weitermachen!


----------



## USA911 (5. April 2013)

Ich denke mal, das hier die Diskussion auf ein ordentlichem Level ist. Ja geschriebenes lässt nun mal mehr interpretations Punkte zu als, wenn man es persönlich jemanden sagt, den man sieht, da die körpersprache unter den Tisch fällt. 

Aber der letzte Post dsr, spiegelt zum Teil das wieder was ich in meinem ersten thread formuliert habe, um mal einen Ansatz zuliefern, was denn die gründe sein könnten für die ständige Kritik der Leute


*Änderung in blau


----------



## Paldonhb (5. April 2013)

Bei dem Artikel muste ich wircklich schmunzeln. Seid ihr es nicht immer @ pcgames@buffed ect die die Leute aufheizen Kommentare abzugeben, wie ich nenne hier nur mal ein beispiel D3 Serverprobleme <-  abzugeben?  welche meinung werden die Leute wohl über das Spiel haben  am Releastag? Blizzard ist super, die arbeiten bestimmt sehr hart daran?. naja, wers glaubt. Im prinzip tragt ihr zum grössten teil dieser unsinnigen Diskusionen bei. Und der kommentar zu bild 11 passt ja auch wircklich vortrefflich dazu.*ironieoff


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. April 2013)

Onlinezwang, Serverprobleme, DLCs: Das sind tatsächliche Probleme in der Branche. Ist ein Onlinezwang vorhanden, besteht die Gefahr, dass die Server ausfallen, überlastet sind oder nach wenigen Monaten mangels Käufer abgestellt werden (in so manchen MMOs ist dies der Fall). DLCs sind immer eine optionale Sache. Niemand ist gezwungen, sie sich zu kaufen. Aber ich verstehe auch die andere Seite der Medaille. DLCs haben immer einen bitteren Nachgeschmack und gerade Day1-DLCs geben dem Spieler das Gefühl, ein unfertiges Spiel zu spielen. 

Linearität, Open World, Quick Time Events...all das sind jedoch Dinge, die reine Ansichtssache sind. Ich spiele sowohl lineare Spiele gern mal, als auch Open World spiele. QTEs sind, zu oft eingesetzt, nervtötend. Aber z.B. in The Witcher 2 haben sie mich nie sonderlich gestört. Ganz im Gegenteil, sie stellten eine simple Auflockerung dar.


----------



## BenGee (5. April 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt wieder so dick aufgetragen, dass ich mich nochmal wiederholen muss.
> 
> Die Grundaussage des Artikels ist *NICHT* "findet euch einfach damit ab und seid ruhig", sondern stellt lediglich die Frage, ob es nötig ist, sich ständig über die selben Dinge aufzuregen, von denen einige nun mal auch wirklich Kleinigkeiten sind, die sich nicht ändern werden. Jeder darf seine Meinung (so oft) sagen, wie er will. Ob es was bringt, ist eine andere Frage. Aber bitte, seht das doch nicht immer so eng.


 
Naja die Frage braucht man sich nicht wirklich stellen wenns einen stört XD
Und wenn Stimmen in gewissen beziehungen nicht verstummen würde ich sagen das da immer noch was im argen liegt.

Ich sehe das halt aus meiner position. Früher hatte man als Spieler mehr Freiheiten man war dem Unternehmen noch wirklich wichtig. Da kam hier mal was extra raus, mann konnte das Spiel modden oder halt auch mal unterwegs (offline) zocken. Im Fall Die Gilde, hatte man noch direkt kontakt mit den Entwicklern, die sich wirklich für dein feedback interessiert haben oder auch mal nach nem Savegame vor dem Abstruz fragten.

Das hat sich leider alles zum negativen entwickelt. Und das mit fadenscheinigen Beründungen. Zu viele Raupkopierer, ein besseres Spieleerlebnis etc. 
Man bekommt es aber auch nicht hin, mal vielleicht ne option im Spiel zu machen wie QE's zu deaktivieren. Oder das wenn ich schon dem Unternehmen mein Geld und meine halbe identität verrate, das mir als ehrlichen Zocker ne offline funktion zur verfügung steht. Und das sind Themen wo ich einfach sage da wird man komplett ignoriert und solange das der Fall ist werde ich auch weiter meine Meinung äussern. Ob ich als depp dastehe oder nicht.  


Was ich an diesem Artikel so schlimm finde ist das man sich das nicht fragen braucht. Und das er das Gefühl vermittelt das die/meine Meinung total überflüssig ist und man damit sowieso nichts erreichen wird. Da ja auch erwähnt wird das es unnötig oder übertreiben ist. 

Ich glaube Tierschützer habe jahrzehnte "gemeckert" das Tierversuche in der Kosmetikindustrie verboten gehören, denen hat auch niemand gesagt. Gut leute Ihr habt euch jetzt 3 - 4 mal beschwert jetzt reichts aber, lebt einfach in der hoffnung das es besser wird aber glaubt nicht zu fest dran.


----------



## t-fischer (5. April 2013)

Ja klar,
man sollte auch nicht ständig darüber meckern,
dass das Farbspektrum der heutigen Spiele ärmer ist als VGA. NEIN, oh mein Gott.


----------



## Corlagon (5. April 2013)

meiner meinung nach ist es eine ziemliche waschlappen-einstellung, schikanen - wie beispielsweise online-zwang - kommentarlos über sich ergehen zu lassen. der sogenannte shitstorm ist im internet das äquivalent zu einer demonstration; gewaltloser widerstand.


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2013)

News Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Dass es unnötig ist, sich darüber aufzuregen, beweist die Tatsache, dass sich herunterladbare Inhalte gut verkaufen und immer mehr Publisher sich dazu entscheiden, ihre Spiele mit weiteren Inhalten zu versorgen.


Tolle Argumentation: Weil es viele machen, ist es ok...


----------



## Gast1669461003 (5. April 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Tolle Argumentation: Weil es viele machen, ist es ok...


 
Der Knackpunkt bei der Sache sind die Verkaufszahlen. Spieler kaufen sie, also kommen mehr. So läuft das auch in dieser Branche. Ist doch logisch, oder nicht? Wer sie nicht mag, soll sie eben nicht kaufen, aber solange sich herunterladbare Zusatzinhalte gut verkaufen und für zusätzliche Erträge sorgen, wird es sie geben. 

_"NPD estimated that 48 percent ($7.1 billion) of the $14.8 billion spent on games in the US in 2012 came from purchases on brand new games at retail. The other 51 percent was from digital games and *downloadable content ($2.22 billion)*, mobile game sales ($2.11 billion), used game sales ($1.59 billion), subscriptions ($1.05 billion), social network gaming ($544 million) and rentals ($198 million)."_ - Joystiq.com

DLCs sind grundsätzlich nichts Schlechtes. Nur, wenn sie eben qualitativ schlecht sind oder sich (wie Capcom es gerne handhabt) bereits im Vorfeld auf der Disc befinden. Das sind aber Einzelfälle und rücken sie generell oft in ein schlechtes Licht und deshalb regen sich viele Spier schon auf, wenn sie nur "DLC" lesen, selbst wenn es sich dabei um erstklassigen Content handelt, der das Spiel wirklich nur erweitert, ohne die Spieler dabei abzocken zu wollen.


----------



## Cibox (5. April 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es auch einfach nicht klar genug im Artikel ausgedrückt, aber seht es mehr als "Trinkt lieber einen Tee und passt auf euren Blutdruck auf" statt "Klappe zu, deine Meinung ist unwichtig".


 
Also zuerst mal Pinata mit nem Wespennest spielen und dann sagen dass man lieber cool bleiben sollte? Sry, aber das versteht keiner! Ich finde die Liste schon aus dem Grund schlecht, weil banale Gameplay-Elemente (z.B. Fahnensammeln, Quicktime-Events), die also Geschmackssache sind, handfesten finanziellen Abzocken (z.B. schlechte DLCs die der Firma keine 5 cent gekostet haben, Server-Probleme die den teuer erkauften Konsum des Spiels verhindern, etc.) gegenübergestellt werden.


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Der Knackpunkt bei der Sache sind die Verkaufszahlen. Spieler kaufen sie, also kommen mehr...


 Das muß man aber nicht gut finden. Genauso wenig wie man Musik von Justin Timberlake oder Lena mögen muß, nur weil die in den Top Ten sind.


----------



## Sha6rath (5. April 2013)

Wem etwas nicht gefällt, ganz einfach nicht kaufen und fresse halten  Über ein Spiel zu urteilen das man nicht einmal selbst spielt (seis aus Kritik der Community oder Tests) ist sowieso unterste Schublade und hat sich auch nicht Gamer zu schimpfen


----------



## flozn (5. April 2013)

SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH müssen wir Gamer ungeliebte Inhalte (bzw. in Form von überteuerten DLCs nachgereichte ...) kritisieren, denn ansonsten ändert sich nichts.

Apropos lineares Final Fantasy:
"The game’s linearity was just because depicting towns and so on like we did before was impossible to do on an “HD” console – it was too much work."
Aus dem offiziellen Buch http://www.amazon.co.jp/exec/obidos/ASIN/4757527756/sankakucomple-22/ref=nosim/


----------



## Worrel (5. April 2013)

Sha6rath schrieb:


> Wem etwas nicht gefällt, ganz einfach nicht kaufen und fresse halten  Über ein Spiel zu urteilen das man nicht einmal selbst spielt (seis aus Kritik der Community oder Tests) ist sowieso unterste Schublade und hat sich auch nicht Gamer zu schimpfen


 Sehr sinnig - das heißt dann, ich darf keine Rennspiele öde finden, wenn ich nicht alle mal gespielt hab?

Und wann darf ich dann was zu dem Spiel schreiben? wenn ich es angespielt habe? wenn ich die Haupt Geschichte durchgespielt habe? wenn ich sämtliche Bonus Missionen freigeschaltet und durchgespielt habe? wenn ich sämtliche Achievements erreicht habe?

Abgesehen davon: wenn wir alle immer schön das Maul halten würden, dann sähe es bei aktuellen Games noch schlimmer aus, als es das eh schon tut.


----------



## UthaSnake (6. April 2013)

in einigen Punkten stimm ich zu, wie etwa bei den QE's oder der GTA-Vergleichen bei einer offenen Spielewelt, oder dem rumgeheule wegen eines (fehlenden) Multiplayers...
aber ein DLC (bzw diese bekloppte Verkaufspolitik gutzuheißen?) 
NEIN!
Ich kauf Spiele nicht mehr zum Vollpreis (erst recht keine wo ich weiß das dort DLC's kommen die mich interessieren!), aber aufhören sich darüber zu ärgern und es zu kritisieren... NEIN! 
"Die Videospiel-Branche ist nunmal eine Industrie, die nach zusätzlichen Einnahmen sucht." Trotzdem kann ich mich doch über diese beschissene Politik ärgern!
"Wenn es sich dabei um unwichtige Bonus-Inhalte handelt, die niemand braucht, dann soll es eben so sein. Und wen es interessiert, der kann sein Spielerlebnis damit erweitern."  Ist nur blöd wenn die DLC's als große Erweiterung des Spielspaßes verkauft werden, sie jeodhc wie aus einem fertigen Spiel geschnibbelt zu stammen scheinen (in meinen augen war das so bei mafia 2)


----------



## ING (6. April 2013)

ich finds gut wenn die gamer meckern! einerseits isses richtig auf der anderen seite auch fürchterlich unterhaltsam, der schon erwähnte kürzlich geschlossene "ps4 == gamer pc" thread war mal wieder ein highlight. "da vegleicht einer konsolen mit pc's, jetzt muss ich die konsolen bashen!" --> "da basht einer meine geliebten konsolen, jetzt muss ich ihn bashen!" und schon schaukelt sich die scheiße wieder so hoch das selbst mods anfangen ungehemmt user zu beleidigen 



Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Genau das ist eben der Punkt. OnlineAktivierung hat wohl kaum etwas mit dem Kampf gegen illegale Kopien zu tun. Maximal kann damit der Crack vor Release verhindert werden (wie es Steam ja beispielsweise recht erfolgreich betreibt). Nach dem Release gibt es doch in nahezu 100% der Spiele zeitnah funktionierende Kekse. Da nützt eine Online Aktivierung bei zig Accounts auch nicht weiter.


wo wir schon bei wiederholenden gemecker sind, der bioshock crack war schon ein tag vor release verfügbar. es ist sogar immer der gleiche crack, es muss immer nur die steam_api.dll und die game.exe ausgetauscht werden und schon ist das spiel frei von sämtlichen zwängen und überwachungen. das steam irgendwie noch gegen raubkopien hilft ist schlicht falsch, ich denke die meisten setzen es nur noch ein weil die publisher damit das spieler verhalten genau analysieren können. und cracks vor release gabs früher nie, wie auch, inzwischen bekommen die cracker dank preload aktion die spiele dateien früh genug um den crack spätestens zum release rausbringen zu können


----------



## wurfi (6. April 2013)

Hmm wenn ich die Kommentare hier lese beschleicht mich irgendwie das Gefühl das sich garnicht so über spiele Unzulänglichkeiten unterhalten wird sondern das jeder hier recht behalten möchte. Naja in Foren sieht es meistens auch nicht viel besser aus. Meistens ist das Thema in einem Tread schnell abgeschlossen und danach gehen sich die Leute gegenseitig an die Kehle jeder will immer und überall recht behalten.

Wenn die Foren nur etwas von diesen immer währenden Shitstorm befreit würden und wirklich nur über Bugs designfehler oder ähnliches diskutiert würde ohne das ständig die eigene Meinung einfließen zu lassen würde es für die Entwickler und Community wesentlich übersichtlicher in Foren oder Diskussionen zugehen. Ich gebe ja zu das jeder eine eigene Meinung  haben sollte aber viele werden so agressiv wenn es nicht nach ihrer Nase geht das sie jeglichen guten Ton vergessen.


----------



## ING (6. April 2013)

wurfi schrieb:


> Hmm wenn ich die Kommentare hier lese beschleicht mich irgendwie das Gefühl das sich garnicht so über spiele Unzulänglichkeiten unterhalten wird sondern das jeder hier recht behalten möchte. Naja in Foren sieht es meistens auch nicht viel besser aus. Meistens ist das Thema in einem Tread schnell abgeschlossen und danach gehen sich die Leute gegenseitig an die Kehle jeder will immer und überall recht behalten.
> 
> Wenn die Foren nur etwas von diesen immer währenden Shitstorm befreit würden und wirklich nur über Bugs designfehler oder ähnliches diskutiert würde ohne das ständig die eigene Meinung einfließen zu lassen würde es für die Entwickler und Community wesentlich übersichtlicher in Foren oder Diskussionen zugehen. Ich gebe ja zu das jeder eine eigene Meinung  haben sollte aber viele werden so agressiv wenn es nicht nach ihrer Nase geht das sie jeglichen guten Ton vergessen.


ich glaube das liegt daran das für viele eine diskussion nur etwas ist das man gewinnen muss, ein sachlicher argumentations austausch ist das für viele hier nicht. erkennt man auch immer schön daran das viele ihre antwort mit dem satz beginnen "das ist doch blödsinn!", wer so änfangt hat an einem sachlichen diskussion kein interesse sondern will den anderen nur als dumm dastehen lassen weil ihm seine meinung nicht passt. ist vermutlich aber auch dem alter der meisten hier geschuldet, da kann man auch schonmal ein auge zudrücken


----------



## Rollora (6. April 2013)

Das Bild zur Linearität ist einfach genial gewählt: nicht nur, dass der Level gerade einen Strich macht der ein bisschen auf und ab geht, es wird auch extra in der Minimap der Schlauchlevel angezeigt


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (6. April 2013)

"Quick Time Events sind oft nervig, das stellen auch wir immer wieder fest. Hin und wieder sind sie aber Mittel zum Zweck und sofern sie gut eingesetzt und platziert sind, dann kann das Gameplay von ihnen profitieren. Sich bei jeder Aufforderung, einen Knopf zu drücken, aufzuregen, ist Verschwendung von Energie."

Quick Time Events sind DAS BRAUNE WAS AUSM POPO HINTEN RAUS KOMMT!
und das ohne Ausnahme!

#1 es lenkt vom Bildschirm ab wenn ich auf eine Stelle starren muss um auf leuchtende Knopf icons zu achten! Ich will mich an der geilen Grafik aufgeilen in Zwischensequenzen, nicht von ihr abgelenkt werden!

#2 Wenn der ENDBOSS in Halo 4 ein Quicktime Event ist... und da sonst NIX kommt... WTFFFFF? *DVD Box aus Fenster werf und Xbox gleich hinterher*

#3 Jedes einzelne mal wieder erwartet man den Quatsch wieder nicht, sondern eine normale Zwischensequenz, und Zack ist man tot und es geht von vorne los... NERVT!

#4 Quicktime Event auf Tastatur!? Was kommt als nächstes Tastenkombinationen! ALT + F4 und STRG + ALT + ENTF ...los SCHNELL DRÜCKEN bevor das Video dich umbringt!


"Mittel zum Zweck" ... ja... Faulheit was gescheites zu programmieren!


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (6. April 2013)

"Online-Aktivierung ist heutzutage Standard am PC. Hätten in der Vergangenheit nicht so viele Leute Spiele illegal kopiert oder heruntergeladen, hätten wir das Problem heute nicht. Nun lässt es sich nicht mehr ändern. Sich permanent bei jedem Spiel lautstark aufzuregen, bringt leider nichts. Permanente Online-Anbindung ist aber ein anderes Thema..."

und trotz Online DRM kann man Starcraft 2 Heart of the Swarm runterladen und offline zoggen genau wie damals wo Kunden noch nicht gegängelt wurden, Raubkopierer lachen drüber, Kunden regen sich ZU RECHT auf da es mit echten Nachteilen verbunden ist und NIEMANDEM Vorteile bringt.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (6. April 2013)

"Server-Probleme beim Start eines Online-Spiels sind natürlich sehr ärgerlich. Jedoch ist dies etwas, mit dem jeder Spieler beim Kauf eines neu erschienenen Online-Spiels rechnen muss. Abwarten und Tee trinken oder einfach nicht beim Launch zuschlagen. Besser als ein Herzinfarkt, oder? "

lustig dabei Diablo 3 zu zeigen, was ich komplett alleine durchgespielt habe.
Server Probleme die einen davon abhalten offline den SINGLE PLAYER zu spielen... 'nuf said


----------



## Gast1669461003 (6. April 2013)

Rollora schrieb:


> Das Bild zur Linearität ist einfach genial gewählt: nicht nur, dass der Level gerade einen Strich macht der ein bisschen auf und ab geht, es wird auch extra in der Minimap der Schlauchlevel angezeigt


 
Final Fantasy XIII ist einfach ein Paradebeispiel für Linearität. 

Bei dem scheiden sich sowieso die Geister. Die eine Hälfte mochte es, so wie es ist und die andere Hälfte fand die Linearität ein Verbrechen an der Rollenspiel-Serie. Ich mochte es auch, aber nun gut,


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. April 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Siehe aktuell die Kommentare von einigen Leuten unter dem "Die PS4 ist ein echter Gaming-PC" Thema.


 Hab mir den Krams grad mal durchgelesen. Hat durchaus Gullyniveau, das ganze. Traurig, dass leider auch die Mods immer munter weiter die Trolle füttern, statt deren Beiträge einfach zu ignorieren.

@Thema: Ich hasse QTEs. Schon immer, und werd ich auch immer tun. Besonders hasse ich sie dann, wenn sie mich in einem Spiel überraschen, ohne dass im Test auf sie hingewiesen wurde. Was mich angeht, gehören die mit auf die Spieleverpackung unter den Systemanforderungen. "Internet-Verbindung benötigt" und dann eben auch "kann Spuren von Quicktime-Events enthalten"  Über penetrante Verwendung der selbigen reg ich mich dann auch künftig noch auf. DLCs sind nervig, keine Frage - aber ich schaue halt ob man das Zeug offensichtlich aus dem Spiel entfernt hat, oder ob es wirklich ein Bonus ist. Wenn diese Inhalte schon angekündigt werden, bevor das Spiel erhältlich ist, riecht das schon immer sehr stark nach Abzocke. In solchen Fällen überleg ich mir nen Kauf dann sehr gut. Allgemein war der Artikel ganz ok, wenngleich man auch erkennt, dass heftige Diskussionen darüber wohl Absicht sind.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. April 2013)

dsr159 schrieb:


> Final Fantasy XIII ist einfach ein Paradebeispiel für Linearität.
> 
> Bei dem scheiden sich sowieso die Geister. Die eine Hälfte mochte es, so wie es ist und die andere Hälfte fand die Linearität ein Verbrechen an der Rollenspiel-Serie. Ich mochte es auch, aber nun gut,


 

Ja eines der schlechteren Beispiele. Nicht falsch verstehen ich mochte das Spiel im Großen, aber die Linearität war an dumpfsinnigkeit nicht zu übertrumpfen. (zumindest in den ersten 10 Stunden)




dsr159 schrieb:


> 1.Natürlich ist die Grundaussage des Artikels nicht  pauschal "findet euch einfach damit ab und seid ruhig", auch wenn mir  klar ist, dass es viele direkt so interpretieren. Was anderes habe ich  auch nicht erwartet.
> 
> 2. Natürlich darf man seine Meinung immer und überall kundtun (was anderes  würden wir auch niemals fordern), aber die Frage ist auch, ob es Sinn  macht, sich _jedes Mal _bei bereits etablierten Mechaniken und  Features aufzuregen.
> 
> 3.  Damit ist speziell Gemecker im Sinne "ich geh in  jeden Thread eines Spiels, das über Steam aktiviert werden muss und  konstantiere, wie Scheiße alles ist." gemeint. Das ist nämlich weder  fachgerecht formuliert, noch diskussionsfördernd. Ihr versteht?



1. Doch diese Grundaussage wird bereits mit der Überschrift festgelegt. Hätte das anders geklungen, wäre hier auch nciht so ein Aufstand.

2. Also den Punkt sollte man mal wirklich überdenken. NATÜRLICH MUSS man sich immer aufregen und lautstark Luft machen, wenn etwas Blödsinnig/Schlecht/Schon besser gelöst ist. Tut man das nicht passieren sehr sehr schlimme Dinge. Zum Glück relativierst du da deine Aussage etwas mit ...

...3. , denn da stimme ich dir zu. Man sollte sich seiner Wut/Ohnmächtigkeit gegenüber diesen Dingen durchaus Luft machen, aber nach Möglichkeit in gesittetem Ton. Dass das leider nicht immer geht, hab ich erst letztens hier erlebt.



dsr159 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt wieder so dick aufgetragen, dass ich mich nochmal wiederholen muss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie bereits gesagt, DU legst den Grundton mit der Überschrift fest, brauchst dich also überhaupt nicht wundern. Bzw du hast es ja sogar erwartet, also gehe ich mal von einer sehr bewussten Provokation aus. Hier jetzt Zurückrudern wird daran nichts mehr ändern 


PS: Im Übrigen, nur weil eine Katastrophe/schlechtes Ereignis voraussehbar ist, ist sie/es noch lange nicht "halb so schlimm".


----------



## ferrari2k (6. April 2013)

Also ich muss schon sagen, ich bin ziemlich geschockt, wenn ich so einen Artikel lese. "Leb halt damit und halt's Maul" ist jetzt also schon die Aussage der Spielemagazine? Eigentlich hättet ihr auch die Macht gehabt, dort ein vernünftiges Sprachrohr für die Spieler in Richtung Publisher zu sein und dieses ganze DRM Geraffel zumindest optional zu machen, wenn nicht gleich ganz zu kippen.
Warum soll ich mich damit abfinden, die Kritikpunkte am DRM sind seit Jahren die Gleichen und sind nicht abgestellt worden, stattdessen gibt es jede Menge Beispiele, dass die "Schwarzmalerei" der Kritiker inzwischen fast überall eingetroffen ist.
Ich kann verstehen, wenn Publisher ihre Spiele vor Kopien schützen wollen, aber nicht auf meine Kosten. Und wenn dabei der Hauptaugenmerk auch darin liegt, dass der Gebrauchtmarkt trockengelegt werden soll, dann ist das einfach nur eine Sauerei an den Spielern, die den Dreck nicht wollen und seit vielen Jahren keine modernen Spiele mehr kaufen können.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (7. April 2013)

> [...] Gears of War-Schöpfer Cliffy B. ließ vor Kurzem in einem Interview verlauten, dass Spieler mit ihrer Geldbörse abstimmen sollten, wenn sie herunterladbare Inhalte und Mikrotransaktionen nicht mögen.  [...]


 
Richtig. Aber genauso richtig:
Wenn Spieler und Nutzer sich im Allgemeinen kein Gehör verschaffen, auf respektvolle Art und Weise selbstverständlich, darf man sich auch nicht wundern wenn niemand in der Industrie reagiert.
Also warum nicht schon vorher und grundsätzlich klar machen, was sich Spieler von Entwicklern wünschen und gerne bereit sind zu unterstützen.
Langfristig sichern Gamer damit sogar noch eher den Arbeitsplatz eines Developers als wenn sie das fertige Produkt am Ende einfach nicht kaufen.


----------



## LordDelany (7. April 2013)

Also, mindestens die Quicktime-Events werden mich bis in alle Ewigkeit aufregen.
Spätestens bei dem Finale von The Force Unleashed II, in dem man während der elend langen Videosequenz, die das Finale darstellen soll, für gefühlt 2 Minuten dieselbe Taste drücken muss


----------



## WikkitJuggalo (7. April 2013)

Also momentan spiele ich Resident Evil 6 und muss sagen, sehr sehr Raucher unfreundlich, überall Quick time events 
Man kann dies auch abstellen, nachdem mein ein Szenario geschafft hab meine ich. Aber ich empfinde es als gute Anti-Raucher Therapie 
Aufregen tun mich diese Mikro-Transaktionen aber wirklich, diese geldgeile Scheisse von EA, jedesmal wenn ich Mass Effect 3 online spiele.......den Preis die die für Geld verlangen ist sowas von lachhaft, jeder China WoW Goldfarmer würde die utopischen Preise nicht nachvollziehen können.


----------



## WikkitJuggalo (7. April 2013)

Richtig, alle meckern immer über EA und Activision, aber kaufen dennoch den Scheiss.....würden alle mal konsequent sein, würde eventuell mal wieder Normalität herrschen......oder halt Newcomer wie der "Minecraft" Entwickler herrschen


----------



## USA911 (7. April 2013)

WikkitJuggalo schrieb:


> Richtig, alle meckern immer über EA und Activision, aber kaufen dennoch den Scheiss.....würden alle mal konsequent sein, würde eventuell mal wieder Normalität herrschen......oder halt Newcomer wie der "Minecraft" Entwickler herrschen


 

Das Problem ist aber, das es kaum alternativen gibt. Ich weiß nicht, ob das meinem alter inzwischen geschuldet ist, aber es sprechen mich immer weniger Spiele an, wenn ich beim Elektromarkt mir die Bestände anschaue.
Ebenso gibt es leider zuviele Monopole in der Spieleindustrie. Man muß ja nur mal schauen wer wen alles geschluckt hat. Und mit dem kaufen und darüber zeichen setzen funktioniert auch nicht, weil es zu unterschiedliche Faktoren beim kauf kommt.

Beispiel: F2P. Ich mag sie nicht, habe aber trotzdem anfangs da gespielt, weil einfach nichts anderes auf dem markt war. Need for Speed, war so wie ich es mir vorstelle, aber nur beim Free to play, das neue hat mich einfach nicht angesprochen, weil es einfach zu kurz ist. Nur da vergessen die Spieleindustrie (Gewollt wegen umsatz) das auf die Dauer es nicht funktioniert, da es einfach nur unfair ist und den einsteigern das Spiel versaut, wennn man gnadenlos unterlegen ist, indem man nichts zahlt. Inzwischen spiele ich keins mehr.

Frage: Gibt es F2P auch bei den Konsolen? Oder werden hier Resourcen für gescheite, top Grafikspiele für PC vergeudet?


----------



## LOX-TT (7. April 2013)

USA911 schrieb:


> Frage: Gibt es F2P auch bei den Konsolen? Oder werden hier Resourcen für gescheite, top Grafikspiele für PC vergeudet?


 
gibt es > One Universe // One War - DUST 514


----------



## USA911 (7. April 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> gibt es > One Universe // One War - DUST 514



Lox, danke für die Antwort, kennst Dich anscheinend aus, daher frage ich mal weiter!

Auch in der breiten Masse wie bei Internet oder wird es da gerade auch aufgebaut / ausgebaut. Denn inzwischen gibt es ja massen davon?

(Für mich ersetzen die F2P eh die "Browser Games" da man ja neben Werbung noch zusätlich einnahmen generiert).


----------



## LOX-TT (7. April 2013)

USA911 schrieb:


> Lox, danke für die Antwort, kennst Dich anscheinend aus, daher frage ich mal weiter!
> 
> Auch in der breiten Masse wie bei Internet oder wird es da gerade auch aufgebaut / ausgebaut. Denn inzwischen gibt es ja massen davon?
> 
> (Für mich ersetzen die F2P eh die "Browser Games" da man ja neben Werbung noch zusätlich einnahmen generiert).


 In großer Masse nicht, bisher gibt es (soweit ich weiß) nur 2 F2P Spiele für Konsole, neben Dust 514 ist das noch irgendein Hack'n Slay welches auf einer Comic-Lizenz basiert (frag mich jetzt nicht nach dem Titel, hab mich nie damit befasst da es mich nicht angesprochen hat)


----------



## USA911 (8. April 2013)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> In großer Masse nicht, bisher gibt es (soweit ich weiß) nur 2 F2P Spiele für Konsole, neben Dust 514 ist das noch irgendein Hack'n Slay welches auf einer Comic-Lizenz basiert (frag mich jetzt nicht nach dem Titel, hab mich nie damit befasst da es mich nicht angesprochen hat)


 

Lox-TT wie heißt der Titel? *lach

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Paldonhb (10. April 2013)

ich sehe mir DLC's schon garnicht mehr an, kaufen erst garnicht, wenn das möglichst alles so sehn würden, würde son rotz garnicht erst produziert werden


----------



## DarthMopp1 (13. April 2013)

Das Problem an der Sache ist das man in sämtlichen Foren seinem Ärger Luft machen kann (was jedermanns gutes Recht ist und bleiben muss) es die Publisher/ Spieleschmieden aber mal so eben gar nicht interessiert. Da kann man sich aufregen wie weiland Alfred Tetzlaff persönlich und die Manager bei EA bekommens nicht mit weil sie damit beschäftigt sind das Geld zu zählen. 

Das einzige was sie merken ist wenn der Geldbeutel der Kunden zu bleibt. So einfach ist das. Bleibt der Cashflow aus fangen die Aktionäre an zu maulen und dann muss man sich in der Chefetage Gedanken machen wenn man nicht demnächst auf der Arge darauf hingewiesen werden will das man doch auch super bei ner Zeitarbeitsfirma anfangen kann. 

Ein ziemlich deutliches Beispiel wie groß die Macht des Endkunden eigentlich ist waren die Überlegungen seitens CCP (Entwickler von EvE Online) Microtransactions und ähnlichen Firlefanz in ihr Spiel zu implementieren. Und zwar nicht nur für sogenannte Vanity Items (Eye Candy) sonder eben auch für Items die einem deutliche Vorteile gegenüber den Spielern geben die Microtransactions für eine Erfindung des Teufels halten. Dann kamen noch ein paar Interna CCPs ans Licht (interne Mails und Newsletter) die bei der Community so gar nicht gut ankamen. Im Endeffekt haben dann jede Menge Spieler ihr Abo auf Eis gelegt und CCP hat verdammt schnell zurückgerudert und ihren Fokus wieder auf des Spiel an sich gelegt. Man muss hier allerdings erwähnen das EvE seit jeher ein Abo-Spiel ist und die Microtransactions on-top draufkommen sollten. Jetzt gibts MTs tatsächlich nur für Eye Candy...und wer unbedingt eine tolle Hose für seinen Char haben will....na der solls eben machen. 

Der interessierte Leser kann einen leicht sarkastischen Abriss der gesamten Aktion hier nachlesen: DarthMopp

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Ihr, die Spieler, entscheidet wohin sich das ganze entwickelt. Ich hab für mich bei der Einführung von EAs Origin entschieden das ich von den Heinos kein einziges Spiel mehr kaufen werde und bin von diesem Weg bislang auch noch nicht abgewichen. Dann hab ich eben BF3 verpasst. Und? Ich leb immer noch und das keinen Deut schlechter als vorher. Sich Luft machen und meckern kann man ja weiterhin machen, aber es wird zu nichts führen wenn man seinem Ärger keinen Taten folgen lässt.


----------



## Deewee (13. April 2013)

Wieviel Knete gabs von der Lobby für den Bericht?

Man wird schematisch und nach System verarscht, und soll sich nicht beschweren dürfen?
Wo krieg ich das Zeug was Ihr raucht?

Und wieso zeichnet sich kein Autor verantwortlich für diesen Artikel?
Angst vor dem bösen Shitstorm ?


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (14. April 2013)

Deewee schrieb:


> Und wieso zeichnet sich kein Autor verantwortlich für diesen Artikel?
> Angst vor dem bösen Shitstorm ?


 
Guck mal nochmal hin  Da zeichnet sich schon einer verantwortlich. Der schreibt hier sogar rein. Zumindest gehe ich davon aus, dass er ihn geschrieben hat.


----------

